# my BBW comic strip



## TheAmericanDream (Dec 7, 2007)

enjoy!! hope it's ok that i post painting here someone said more people would see it here.
http://webspace.ringling.edu/~cwhite/website3
and yes i do take commissions.
:eat2:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh hey, I've seen you on DeviantArt. Delicious stuff. A+++++++ WOULD CLICK AGAIN.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 8, 2007)

Great job!

I like your work, too.

Dennis


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 10, 2007)

Wowwww dude, this is my first time seeing your work. You have a very attractive and skilled natural looseness to your work. Very impressive. You do a tremendous job of rendering roundness on your plus-size subject matter. And I dig the hell out of your web design. It fits your work to a T.

Les


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 10, 2007)

So great... a whole feeling of backstory in one panel and dynamite coloring... must go check out more...:bow:


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Dec 10, 2007)

Always a fan, very nice


----------



## bigjojo68 (Dec 11, 2007)

would love to see a full length WG comic!


----------



## DoctorBreen (Dec 11, 2007)

Great stuff, thank you for posting it.


----------



## Fish (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow! I've gone and dove through your Deviant Art account and webpage and I'm in AWE. I love your work and your color sense is fantastic.


----------



## -Michael- (Dec 12, 2007)

Ringling, eh? Do you know this dude: http://wakkawa.deviantart.com/ ?


----------



## fatgirl33 (Dec 18, 2007)

I love it! I don't know what is being referenced in the dialogue, but I grasp the end result and it's fantastic. You're really talented, and I am drooling over your colouring and the tones you've mixed.

Fantabulous! :smitten:

Keep up the great work!
Brenda


----------



## TheAmericanDream (Dec 19, 2007)

Fish said:


> Wow! I've gone and dove through your Deviant Art account and webpage and I'm in AWE. I love your work and your color sense is fantastic.



thankyou thankyou. your artwork to me is incredible too! so You are one of my favorite bbw artists for sure (though i realize there are more of out there everyday) so your compliment goes a long way to me. What kind of tips would you give an aspiring young artist? ^_^


----------



## TheAmericanDream (Dec 19, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Wowwww dude, this is my first time seeing your work. You have a very attractive and skilled natural looseness to your work. Very impressive. You do a tremendous job of rendering roundness on your plus-size subject matter. And I dig the hell out of your web design. It fits your work to a T.
> 
> Les



thank you very much. I tried emailing you once about an interview actually but You may not have gotten it (was like a 2 months ago). I really admire your artwork and you as another black illustrator already making it in the field you gave me something to aspire to as a college senior illustrator. yeah, I am shocked you visit this forum though I am new to it myself and am still really flattered by the comment.


----------

